
Microdosing with LSD for cognitive enhancement? - tsaprailis
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/lsd-microdosing-drugs-silicon-valley
======
kseistrup
People interested in microdosing might want to take a look at
[https://thethirdwave.co/](https://thethirdwave.co/) The site has a lot of
good guides and there's a forum coming up in the near future.

